# Cure for smell?



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi if we haven't emptied the toilet for a few days in summer, and then use it while we travel a nasty smell permates the RV (I know you shouldn't use it while moving, but I am only away from the wheel for 30 seconds) :lol: Because the existing roof vents create a slight suction as you drive along, as soon as you flush, the nasty niffs are sucked out of the tank

While browsing a US site I came across some new vents designed to cure this problem and Duncan (star spangled) got them for me, fitted them today. 8)


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yup, quite an ingenious but simple device...I'm amazed more people don't use them.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

olley said:


> While browsing a US site I came across some new vents designed to cure this problem and Duncan (star spangled) got them for me, fitted them today. 8)


When you get here mate, the first question will be
"does it actually work" 

Cos if it does, I want one


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Not for me I'm afraid. There is no way I am climbing on the roof in full view of everyone and trying to pee down something that shape. 8)


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Zaskar, we won't know unless the sun shines the whole weekend, and then we might find out on the way home. :lol: 

To work properly both tanks need another vent, so that the air can circulate through the tank, rather than just when you flush. Which to my mind is the biggest drawback, as there is no way air can get into the grey tank. This would also help the bacteria work. 

So how to achieve that is a project for the winter, unless anybody can suggest some way to do it? My own thoughts are to run a pipe from under the sink (3/4 overflow?) and exit out the side of the RV. I can do this with both tanks as Winnebago connect the vanity basin into the black tank.

Pusser I thought an old exhibitionist like you would you use any excuse to flaunt your tackle.

Olley


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi Zaskar, we won't know unless the sun shines the whole weekend, and then we might find out on the way home. :lol:
> 
> To work properly both tanks need another vent, so that the air can circulate through the tank, rather than just when you flush. Which to my mind is the biggest drawback, as there is no way air can get into the grey tank. This would also help the bacteria work.
> 
> ...


If I could find it, I would flaunt it. 8)


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Pusser said:


> If I could find it, I would flaunt it. 8)


flaunting it in the cold too much????????????????????

Olley


----------

